# Ok, just one more, Toney the dog!



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

This little girl was my one companion for 15 years.  She was such a trooper.  We traveled the U.S. in my "un" air-conditioned pickup, and she would sit on her "special" place, behind the passenger seat, on piles of blankets and pillows.  Just high enough so she could look out the extended-cab window  I used to look back to see if she was sleeping, but nope, she'd be looking at all the things!!  Still miss her  Please feel welcome to share about your pet-stories, and photos:


----------



## Ina (Feb 8, 2014)

She is a sweety, I hope I'm that blessed with my Izzy. :cart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ina said:


> She is a sweet, I hope I'm that blessed with my Izzy. :cart:



Thank Ina, are you getting a dog?  If so, I am sure you will be.  Toney was just such a good little thing.  I remember when I got her (like at 8 weeks or whenever it was) I just took her out to potty every half hour, and from then on, after that first day, she just went to the door when she had to go.  It may have been a bit longer, like a couple days but I just had not problems training her.  

I love your scooter!! Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

Toney was such an adorable little girl, I'm sure you miss her terribly, is she a Havanese? :love_heart:  I'm sad for your loss, we can only feel good that we filled their lives with love and special care.  Here's my SS Hans, he's over 12 years old now, and slowing down a bit as we are, but always enjoys our camping trips and daily walks in the park when weather permits.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh I love him!! Mini Schnauzer?  Toney was a mix Seabreeze  She was, believe it or not (well, that was the story when I got her from the people) Pekenese, Pomerarian, Maltese and Shztsu.  Whenever I regret any of my past, I need to remember those wonderful things I was blessed with, like Toney 

Yes, slowing down here too, but not too much, lol  I'm so glad to be on the forum, I am just enjoying it, and my sis is reading it too now  Thanks so much for sharing about your Hans  He looks like a trooper too!! Denise


----------



## Ina (Feb 8, 2014)

Denise, I rescued Izzy 18 months ago when he was a week old. So, far he has had cataracts in both eyes, and on the 5th., he had another surgery to clear one eye from lens fiber regrowth. Izzy also has bad flea allergies. But he is so loving, I can't imagine not having him :cart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh I love him!! Mini Schnauzer?
> 
> Yes, slowing down here too, but not too much, lol  I'm so glad to be on the forum, I am just enjoying it, and my sis is reading it too now  Thanks so much for sharing about your Hans  He looks like a trooper too!! Denise



Thanks Nwlady, he's a Standard Schnauzer (SS), but biggest from the litter, and oversized for the breed.  Glad you're here too, I'm really enjoying all your posts and photos, please keep them coming!  Wonderful that your sister is reading here, she's always welcome to join us if she likes, the more the merrier!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, I rescued Izzy 18 months ago when he was a week old. So, far he has had cataracts in both eyes, and on the 5th., he had another surgery to clear one eye from lens fiber regrowth. Izzy also has bad flea allergies. But he is so loving, I can't imagine not having him



Ina, I feel so bad for your little Izzy, having cataract issues at such a young age, along with the flea allergies.   Thank goodness he has such a caring mom to love him. :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, I rescued Izzy 18 months ago when he was a week old. So, far he has had cataracts in both eyes, and on the 5th., he had another surgery to clear one eye from lens fiber regrowth. Izzy also has bad flea allergies. But he is so loving, I can't imagine not having him :cart:



Oh that's wonderful he has you Ina!  I sorry for all you two are having to go through.  Keep me posted on how things are going, and that is how I would get my next dog, rescue one.  Even though Toney wasn't a "rescue" dog per-say, she was living in let's just say, a very disfunctional environment.  When the young boy there, lifted her up to me, she was peppered with fleas, and was being kept on a porch no bigger then a small bathroom.  And, with 5 grown dogs, you could just tell how she must have been tromped on.

Ok, back to the good stuff, Izzy has you, and Toney had me  hugs, Denise


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Toney was a sweetheart. She looks mostly Shih Tzu to me. Here is our Sassy Girl who has been gone 6 years. Still miss her. Those are her ashes in white jar.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Toney was a sweetheart. She looks mostly Shih Tzu to me. Here is our Sassy Girl who has been gone 6 years. Still miss her. Those are her ashes in white jar.



Ah, she was a darlin too, love the itti bitti ones, but also love the bigguns that insist on being "lap-dogs" LOL!!  It's been right around 6 years since I lost toney too.  So many good memories, and I try to focus on them, it helps.  Denise


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

Phantom said:


> View attachment 4912



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, I love this!!  How wonderful, is that you Phantom??  I am visiting with a fella that just rescued a 5.5 month old mix breed that looks pretty much like a golden retriever Thanks for sharing this, love it!! Denise


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 8, 2014)

_This was my little man "Jack" who i adored and lost in 2005 and still miss him heaps, he brought so much joy into my life with his antics, he was a real clown and had more toys than most kids had, he would entertain me for ages, he loved music and you could see him listening Enyas A moment lost in time he adored , but Kylie Minogues Can't get you out of my head would send him into a frenzy, he could be asleep  when it came onn he would run down to the lounge all excited and start singing with her, just the mention of her name made him all excited. His fav toy was a squeaky mouse which he tossed all over the place it even went outside when he had a pee, sometimes he would forget it and you could see him stop dead in his tracks and a light bulb came on Oh  i forgot my mouse, and he would go out and get it.
I have never had a dog that touched my heart like my little man._


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _This was my little man "Jack" who i adored and lost in 2005 and still miss him heaps, he brought so much joy into my life with his antics, he was a real clown and had more toys than most kids had, he would entertain me for ages, he loved music and you could see him listening Enyas A moment lost in time he adored , but Kylie Minogues Can't get you out of my head would send him into a frenzy, he could be asleep  when it came onn he would run down to the lounge all excited and start singing with her, just the mention of her name made him all excited. His fav toy was a squeaky mouse which he tossed all over the place it even went outside when he had a pee, sometimes he would forget it and you could see him stop dead in his tracks and a light bulb came on Oh  i forgot my mouse, and he would go out and get it.
> I have never had a dog that touched my heart like my little man._



Well he touches mine and I never got to meet him!  I love how he loved the music, and toys, yes, a dog needs toys for sure  Wonderful story Jill, thank so much for sharing it  Seems strange how many just here lost their pets around the same year.  Well, I'm getting another, just as soon as I am a bit, better situated hugs, Denise


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 8, 2014)

_HaHa ask Phants what the little darling did to the bed_:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _HaHa ask Phants what the little darling did to the bed_:lofl:



Did he get the munchies, mg:  Well someone has to tell me now or I won't be able to sleep tonight:lol:


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2014)

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, I love this!!  How wonderful, is that you Phantom??



Not me in photo ....  My daughter


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2014)

> Did he get the munchies, mg:  Well someone has to tell me now or I won't be able to sleep tonight:lol:



This is not the adopted one
One my daughter bought me after my mate for 13 yrs died


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

smart one though, knew to blame it on the cat, LOL!!

Sorry for you loss Phantom. Denise


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 8, 2014)

_Denise i feel awful i forgot to mention how gorgeous your little Toney was_ops1::flowers:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Denise i feel awful i forgot to mention how gorgeous your little Toney was_ops1::flowers:



Oh no prob Jill  I loved your post Denise


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2014)

nwlady said:


> smart one though, knew to blame it on the cat, LOL!!
> 
> Sorry for you loss Phantom. Denise



At least my daughter has more storage space now LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

Phantom said:


> At least my daughter has more storage space now LOL



LOL!!  I love that "cup half full" attitude!!


----------

